# steak



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I found the key to GREAT steak today, slice it onen and put the fat inside of it along with garlic,butter,lemon,and some more butter and fat. And make a simple rub of pepper,olive oil,soy sauce,westsure,garlic,and lemon or vinegar.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

too many spices for a GREAT steak....a GREAT steak doesnt need anything......MAYBE a liiiiiiiiiiiittle salt and a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitle pepper


does sound good though for a medeocur grade steak that needs something


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*what he said*



treednnc said:


> too many spices for a great steak....a great steak doesnt need anything......maybe a liiiiiiiiiiiittle salt and a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitle pepper
> 
> 
> does sound good though for a medeocur grade steak that needs something


amen


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Poor piece of meat that wont cook its self. All ya need S&P some good coals.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cutting it open also causes you to lose all of the juices in the meat. The best thing to do is salt/pepper, maybe some cayenne pepper or garlic salt, slap it on a HOT gril to sear both sides, and let 'er ride for about 4-5 minutes a side for a 1.5" steak. Still bloody and juicy, and a nice 'crust' on the meat to give it some texture. :beer::beer:


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

this is the next best to grill. salt and pepper and the lightly sprinkle sugar heat on hi 1/4 stick butter soon as it starts to smoke put steak on 3-5min per side if done right the sugar caramelizes a crust and is oh so good one more thing cast iron pan


9rock


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

You can't say notin till you tasted it.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Shark,
What the fellas are trying to tell you is that the flavor of a good steak is enough. I tend to agree. What yiou have posted as a recipe is something that you would do to a lesser cut like a round, delmonio or shoulder steak.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EXACTLY. It's hard to beat the flavor of the meat itsself if marbled correctly and cut correctly.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

well if it was raised to where the marbling in the meat was just right...the way i made it sound was it was something you could actually do...

agreed with Terry....HOT HOT HOT Grill (or pan if you prefer)

about a minute on each side....turn it down to about 1/2 heat grill will produce....3-4minutes on either side......yummm

a little salt (fresh ground sea salt is my preference) and fresh ground pepper....occasionally a little garlic salt, but generally not. I tend to spice the lower quality steaks more so than better ones. sounds nasty, but the blood from a good rare/medium rare steak is plenty enough salt.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Shark almost has the recipe for a great flank steak...which is pretty bland w/out all the spices.

Still the best is on a charcoal grill (porterhouse, delmonico) with lots of garlic pepper and a modest amount of black pepper. Sear on one side for a few minutes, flip and cover the grill for another 5 minutes. Paradise. The searing burns off most of the spices boy.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is how I see it, any idiot with 2 hands, a grill, and a lighter can make a great fillet it takes a real chef to make a great steak out of a cheap cut o meat.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

if you say so iron chef elementary


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> if you say so iron chef elementary




I will melt you.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I meant garlic salt, not pepper. any cook can ruin a good cut is the way I see it.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Lipyourown said:


> I meant garlic salt, not pepper. any cook can ruin a good cut is the way I see it.



I will boil you.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shark123 said:


> I will boil you.


did your mommy and daddy not show you any affection when you were little?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

cheap meat + clay pot cooker = easy goodness


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NTKG said:


> did your mommy and daddy not show you any affection when you were little?


It's actually, "Didn't Mommy and Daddy give you any attention when you were a child!?"


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

basstardo said:


> It's actually, "Didn't Mommy and Daddy give you any attention when you were a child!?"


I will condense you.


----------

